# skid steer chains.... All tires or just two?



## ProWorkz.com

Do you guys that own skid steer chain up all the tires? Or just two?


----------



## Dwan

If they will be only on ice or snow then you can get away with just the 2 back ones but if there is any dry pavment then I would suggest all 4.

I have run 3 each 975 bobcats for 20 plus years and never had a problem this way.


----------



## 2004F550

2 on the front, its unstoppable


----------



## Dwan

I have found you are right about 2 on the front been unstopable but as soon as you dump your load the weight transfers to the back and with no chains on the back you may not gotten your self to far into a situation to recover. besides when I am scraping the front wheels are off the ground. Some situations it is better to have them on the front but I have found on the back works best for the way I use the skid steer. Be sure to try bothways.


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*chains*

I use a blower almost 95% of the time. My blower weighs 875 pounds, so it really helps out for traction up front. I have been running chains on all tires. But I figure I might be able to run just two tires chained and have good results.. Thanks for info...


----------



## Sno Munky

*Dawn*



Dwan said:


> If they will be only on ice or snow then you can get away with just the 2 back ones but if there is any dry pavment then I would suggest all 4.
> 
> I have run 3 each 975 bobcats for 20 plus years and never had a problem this way.


---------------------------------------------------------------

I use 1 set of chains in simalar operations, on dirt or gravel

On dry pavement use non, unless you want to pay the DOT or Property Owner for the marked up, grooved concrete!  
------------------------------------------------------------sno munky MN


----------



## Dwan

CAT226B said:


> I use a blower almost 95% of the time. My blower weighs 875 pounds, so it really helps out for traction up front. I have been running chains on all tires. But I figure I might be able to run just two tires chained and have good results.. Thanks for info...


In this case I also would run them on the front as that is ware the weight is always at. You might also try to find a tire shop that will sipe your tires for aditional traction without the chains.


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*chains*

Dwan, you're saying I should just run the front tires chained? The first snow fall we had was back in October and I had just used the front chains. It seemed like it worked well. But this is the first year I have owned my own skid steer so I chained up the entire machine, not really knowing what to expect.... I would much rather be able to get away with just on set of tires chained up. I will try the fronts only next storm and see how things go........

But one thing I have noticed in my CAT. If I idle down a little and stay off the gas it seems to have plenty of traction even with no chains. Biggest concern for me is to try and keep the asphalt from getting to marked up..... Thanks for the input......

Dave


----------



## Dwan

I was saying if you have to run chains at all. I personaly would reather not run chains, (it is hard on the bearings, and my butt) that is why I have had all my tires siped. I also have a custom set of recaps with metel lath shavings molded into the rubber for when it gets real slipery.
I would run my chains on the back for scraping, loading, pushing, and most any aplication ware you unload the bucket. I would run them on the front ware the load is fixed on the front and you stay on hard ground only if needed.


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Siped*

Can someone please show me what a "Siped" tire looks like? Never heard of "Siped" tires until this forum... Thanks...


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Ok*

So where can I get a sipe gun? I have searched the net but can not find any info on puchasing a sipe gun. Thanks...


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Also*

So as I see it, skid steers tires are going to spin no matter if you have chains or not. Being the nature of the machines design....That is how it turns.. So would spinning tires with chains on all winter long cause more damage to the machine (drive chains, bearings, ect) than the extra traction is worth? Like I posted before, this is my first year plowing on my own. So my experience is limited with my new skid steer. I plowed snow for a guy in my area for 6 years running his skid steer. And he always had all tires chained up...... I am going to run with no chains next storm and see how it goes....... Thanks for the help guys....

Dave


----------



## Plowing Dutchman

*chains..*

Buy yourself some snow wolf tires, you'll be amazed, chains can do a LOT of damage. The snow wolfs have been great on our machines, 24" blizzard no problems. All machines have snow wolfs and blizzard 810 plows.


----------



## Dwan

Here is a artical on siping it may help 
http://www.4x4wire.com/toyota/tech/sipe/


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Help*

Thanks again for the info guys....... Can I get a link for snow wolf tires?

Dave


----------



## rob1325

I was wondering, for those of you that run chains on your skid steer, how badly do they ruin the pavement? I have a 262 and would like to put some on the back, but after reading some posts, I am unclear if I would mess up the pavement. Anyone ever put E -rated snow tires on there machine? I have seen the snow wolf tires, anyone use them yet?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## timm9

I'm not sure what you mean by "E rated". I just has studded mud & snows installed on my Toolcat. The size is 235/75-15 and they are much better than the tires that came on the unit and the weight is rated at 9000 lbs.


----------



## Dwan

rob1325 said:


> I was wondering, for those of you that run chains on your skid steer, how badly do they ruin the pavement? I have a 262 and would like to put some on the back, but after reading some posts, I am unclear if I would mess up the pavement. Anyone ever put E -rated snow tires on there machine? I have seen the snow wolf tires, anyone use them yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


I have never ruined any pavment using chains. I do not spin the tires, and only use them on the back. I also never would use chains on new (less then 1 year old) pavement.
We have not had enough snow in the last 4 years to require me to put chains on. I have my tires siped before the season which also reduces the requirement for chains. although I do have a few sets waiting if needed. also this year I am going to try a set of recap tires with walnut chells cast into the tread, like older sawdust tires. I have been using them on my plow trucks and like them.
As far as rated tires on the bobcat, They dont have to be DOT approved but do have to be load rated anything over the rating of the machine is a total waste.


----------



## earthwerks

I bought some ice studs at an ATV store. They look like a hex-head sheet metal screw that's about 3/4" long but have the the center of the head ground out to form two cutting edges inside the head. I bought them for my backhoe to do snow stacking but found that without 4 wheel drive it doesn't make sense to use it as the front tires just slide sideways across the icey pavement, and the rears lift up. (It's not a full size backhoe--about 7,000 lb.)


----------



## HBProLandscape

Run Naked...

Never had to run chains durning a snow season on my 773G turbo skid-steer. I've loaded 10 wheelers, stacked, pushed, salted and even pulled a couple trucks out in both wet and compacted snow.

Feathering the controls (fwd. rev. motion) when the tires start to slip, always seems to work for me and my operators. 

magnums


----------



## drmiller100

i run a bucket and chains only on the back. Pretty hard to put enough weight on it to load the front much.

You will high center LONG before you need front chains. Also, with chains on the back only, as you turn in driveways, and the front tires skid sideways, it doesn't tear things up. Don't do 180's with chains.

Run bigger, stronger chains then you think. Cats have a LOT of torque, and I've torn up my regular pickup style chains. Rip cross links in half, etc.

Bald tires with chains get better traction then deep lug tires wthi chains.


----------



## V10SCOTTY

Hello...i Ran And Serviced Skidsteers For The Last 6 Years Summer And Winter.ok You Do Not Want To Put Chains On Only The Front Or Only The Rear.the Drive System Of A Skidsteer Is A Hydralic Motor On Each Side Which Drives A Chain Off A Sprocket Which Goes To Both Wheels On Each Side.putting Chains On One Axle Allows One Tire To Grip Way More Than The Other Causing One Chain To Tighten Up And Pull On The Drive Motor Causing A Ton Of Stress On The Input Shaft.if This Motor Goes It Will Put Pieces Of Metal In The Hydralic System.this Is Very Very Expensive.just Leave The Chains Off I've Plowed In Ontario Where We Get Some Heavy Storms With Out Chains And A Nine Foot Blade And Tires At Half Tread No Problem.


----------



## Dwan

I suspose the machines I have been running for over 20 years with chains only on thr rear are junk by now and I should just through them away.

I do understand the preasures differances between uneven tire dia. but on ice and snow there is enough slipage so there is no noticeable ware, at least on the 3 machines I have.


----------



## drmiller100

turning the steer on dry pavement is a LOT harder on it then pushing snow.

If I were to follow the advice, I'd only ever push something with equal weight front and rear, and I would NEVER EVER push anything with my skidsteer with the front tires off the ground.

chains in snow have a LOT less traction then dry pavement.


----------



## V10SCOTTY

Ok Sorry Guys Maybe There's A Few Lucky Ones Out There Who Never Took Out A Drive Motor.but That Was My Two Cents Worth I Have Rebuilt 2 Hydralic Systems Thanks 2 Tire Chains I Assume.one Was A New Holland Ls180 Thats A Fairly New Model And A Case 75xt Which Also A Newer Model.maybe Those Were The Unlucky Guys.both Are Longer Wheel Base Machines Than Older Bobcat Models Which Puts More Stress On The Drives.


----------



## szippijr

not on my lots with chains. Dont want thoes scratch marks


----------

